

Ask HN: Gift Idea Generator - jozi9

Guys,<p>We&#x27;ve been always stressed about gift buying. What kind of gift to buy? Is he&#x2F;she going to like it at all? So we came up with a gift-idea-generator stuff.<p>I&#x27;m sure this is going to be resonating with a lot of you, curious what you think!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ghift.com&#x2F;<p>Just answer some questions about her&#x2F;his personality type and based on this you get a couple of gift ideas. If you don&#x27;t want to leave your email with us, just type in any word into the email field.<p>Cheers!
Zoli
======
tlongren
Click: [http://www.ghift.com/](http://www.ghift.com/)

~~~
jozi9
Thanks! What do you think?

~~~
tlongren
I really like the idea. One suggestion: some sort of visual indicator to tell
me how far through the process I am would be stellar.

